# Frog ID



## Barrett (Jan 29, 2013)

Hey guys and gals, need help identifying this poor little guy. He was on the side of the road, covered in ants, was barely alive and died shortly after. I'm in Pottsville (Northern Rivers), NSW.









It's colours had a metallic shimmer to them and doesn't seem to be the same as the rocket frogs that are everywhere around here.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 29, 2013)

Looks like a Striped Marsh Frog, Limnodynastes peronii
I am basing this on body shape, size, colour, pattern/markings and the absence of webbing and toe pads 

Frogs of Australia > Limnodynastes peroni / Striped Marsh Frog


----------



## eipper (Jan 29, 2013)

Striped Marsh Limnodynastes peroni


----------



## Barrett (Jan 30, 2013)

GeckoJosh said:


> Looks like a Striped Marsh Frog, Limnodynastes peronii
> I am basing this on body shape, size, colour and pattern and absence of webbing and toe pads
> 
> Frogs of Australia > Limnodynastes peroni / Striped Marsh Frog



Cheers, I think you are right


----------



## Bushman (Jan 30, 2013)

Barrett said:


> ...He was on the side of the road, covered in ants, was barely alive and died shortly after...
> *It's colours had a metallic shimmer to them* and doesn't seem to be the same as the rocket frogs that are everywhere around here.


The metallic colour is due to exposure to heat/sun.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jan 31, 2013)

Was a Striped Marsh Frog...


----------

